#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  CSAB 2016 Payment of Fee, Online Registration & Choice Filling

## amos.0119

All eligible candidates are required to register themselves with JEE (Main) Roll Number on www.csab.nic.in portal for participating in CSAB-SFTI 2016 counselling. Intending candidates should follow the following steps:

*CSAB 2016 Counselling Pre-Allotment Steps
*
(a) Pay a non-refundable amount of Rs 1,000/-(Rupees One Thousand only) by e-Challan. Candidates should use the e-challan downloaded from the CSAB portal for paying the processing fee in any branch of State Bank of India.
It will have all the details filled in by the online portal and will have two identical parts (i.e., the challan will be in duplicate). One photo copy of the e-challan receipt will be retained by the candidate, and Original copy of the 
challan be submitted to the admitting institute for records.

(b) Candidates shall register online from places convenient to them. All candidates must verify their personal 
information during online registration. During On-line registration candidates can verify his details as filled at 
the time of registration for JEE (Main).

Candidates are permitted to modify at the time of registration, their 

(i) State of eligibility,

(ii) Gender and (iii) Category.

(c) After deposit of processing fee and registration the candidates may fill-in their choices of Institutes and 
branches (academic programs) in decreasing order of their preference. 

CSAB 2016 Payment of Fee, Online Registration & Choice Filling: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016 Click Here to Register for Spot Round and Choice filling : CSAB 2014 AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure - Online Registration, Choice Filling, Seat Allotment AIEEE 2012 Choice Filling and Locking | Choice Filling and Locking for AIEEE 2012

----------

